# may have stumbled on how to clean sick and dirty bottles



## splante

after reading all the cleaning tips I dedidecd to get some muriatic acid, They did not have any, saying harder to get very danderous stuff. Something else caught my eye. I decided to try it...will get into details later

 pictured is a prov ri patd d coke I found over a year ago, i cleaned and scrubbed and cleaned and scrubbed this was the best I could get it. I came home with the product did a 10 to 1 ratio as suggested. Poured a little in the coke and 3 sick bottles. then poured into bucket and added water untill all submerged...gloves and goggles and mask were used as precaution....left and started to watch the REd sox Game 5th inning.....


----------



## splante

after the game I decided to check on the bottles that were outside,(about a hour went by) my intention was to let them soak at least overnight  the coke looked so clea I had to take a pic. I virtually took the garden hose and rinised (all the sick and blacknes had already dissapered) before I rinsed...very happy with this result..put it back in the bucket for the rest of the night and will get back to everyone tomorow on what was used and precautions want to make sure everything is cool first.....almost looks tumbled
 here is the same bottle after only one hour soak   sorry for any misspellings but my fingers move faster then my brain sometimes lol


----------



## the ham man

what did you use to scrub before using the acid? Just a toothbrush?


----------



## Wheelah23

You can't just wash the bottle off with water. You have to use a base, like baking soda, to neutralize the acid. Otherwise, the acid will run off into the ground and screw up the soil. I take the bottles out of the acid, dunk them in a baking soda/water mix, then rinse them with clean water. You can't dump the acid down the sink either, or it will destroy your pipes. Aside from those issues, it really works wonders on gunk, rust, and some kinds of stain.


----------



## old.s.bottles

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> after reading all the cleaning tips I dedidecd to get some muriatic acid, They did not have any, saying harder to get very danderous stuff. Something else caught my eye. I decided to try it...will get into details later


 He never used the muriatic acid, he has some top secret mystery substance...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

S.O.A.P the Top secret formula . Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess

Muriatic acid isnt hard to get. Basically any place that sells masonary supplies with have loads of it.


----------



## Poison_Us

I have 2 gallons of the stuff sitting in the garage if any1 wants it...


----------



## splante

actually I cleaned The crap out of it using all the suguestions before, bar keepers friend,soaked it, brushed the crap out of it in diffrent concaucations ect ect over a year ago the best I could get it was the first picture. Correct it is not muriatic acid, but a replacement for it. still has some acid base so . WHEELAH is right better safe then sorry.  ALWAYS NEATURILIZE WITH BAKING SODA FIRST all though it says 90% less fumes, and user friendly, you still have to be very careful and use all precautions . GLOVES ,GOGGLES , mask ECT as with all chems READ the directions and cautions before using . it suggest 1 to 4 for certain situations and  ratio up tp 1 to 10 which .
 i used so didnt mean to decive anyone .they were out of muriatic acid,andf found this sub and daid it is much safer but not safe.


----------



## splante

here are the other 3 along with the coke, picture dosnt do it justice sun was still low.the small far right and left  bottles was very sick almost completly white ,nothing worked before , the other was sick also. The jury is still out to see if the sickness stays away, and how long to soak ect ect...like I said caution caution see wheelahs and my post above....this is still acid based just suppossed to be safer then muriatic acid which my store no longer carries...this may not be new to most of you as it is to me.
 steve


----------



## ms.gal

Hi..I am an egg artist..sometimes need to etch an egg..I sent off for a free sample of this about a year or so ago..they sent me a full quart of the stuff..haven't thought to try it on bottles..ms.gal


----------



## splante

have about 8 really sick bottles that I pulled out of my shed, was eventually going to recycle them , gonna let them soak untill sunday am, will keep posted. Like I said before this is still acid based but supposed to be  not as dangerous as muriatic acid.

 the coke bottle is what sold me Ive tried like i said before to clean that dam bottle nevwr got it clean, as seen in the first picture


----------



## splante

egg artist very interesting would like to see some of your work.


----------



## ms.gal

> egg artist very interesting would like to see some of your work.


 
 LOL..don't have to ask twice..http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/1263913348059751065kKPNdo


----------



## ms.gal

ooops..I clicked embed pic


----------



## surfaceone




----------



## splante

very cool , good artist......


----------



## Plumbata

I had looked into the formula of that "Acid Magic" stuff the last time someone posted something about it here, and after a bit of searching discovered that it is pretty much just muriatic acid with proprietary buffers to reduce fuming (the label itself indicates it is HCl). I am not sure what percentage of it is hydrochloric acid, but at best it is no stronger than Muriatic, and quite a bit more expensive. Fumes aren't a concern if you know what you are doing and have the proper gear, and if the undiluted material gets on your skin a quick rinse will avert any injury. Concentrated sulfuric, nitric, and particularly hydrofluoric acids aren't so forgiving.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Muriatic acid isnt hard to get. Basically any place that sells masonary supplies with have loads of it.


 all the mason supplies by me now carry the safe stuff, pool stores by me have the good stuff...


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Splante, you are confusing a dirty bottle with stain to a sick bottle. There is only one acid (to my knowledge) that will take sickness off a bottle. That is Hydrofluric and you had best be a chemist with many years of experiance using it or you will end up quite dead. It is wicked stuff so I am told. The only other feasible way to take sickness off of glass is to tumble it. Muratic acid is great for stains and I have used it 50/50 with water and had good results. It is a mild acid (as acids go) but you are wise to take all the precautions of goggles, neoprene gloves and GOOD ventilation. It will mess up any metal you have close enough that the fumes can hit it. Smoke


----------



## splante

rust stains alge,dirt stains come right out and the bottlee is very clean with the acid magic, soaked for 12 hours then the baking soda to neturalize, soap and water rinse and clean rinse.( as posted above), will check pool store for murtic acid,
  this acid magic is supposed should be safer  and works great on lite to med cleaning,but is it as good? I have noticed that sic bottles (white) staining for lack of better word appears to come back after  a while but not as bad as it was,trying a little stronger mixture.
 as always use caution. This cost $10.00 a gallon wondering how much the mutiric acid is.


----------



## epackage

Our good buddy Earl who recently passed shared his method with me, you use alot less and there is no cutting of the acid, you let the fumes do the work. Here is his e-mail to me from last year....Jim

  Hi Jim,
  I use straight muriatic acid, the product name is called HASA, it is very strong industrial acid, I picked it up at a swimming pool supply store...You have to be very careful using it, do it outside, watch the wind direction, you want to be up wind, use rubber gloves and
 a mask, it does smoke when you pour it and you do not want to breath
 the vapors. 

 The way I clean bottles is put a small amount inside the bottle just enough to cover the base, then I put the bottle inside a plastic 5 gallon bucket, pour some acid inside the bucket just enough to cover the bottom, then cover the bucket... I usually leave it in the bucket for 24 hours, the vapors of the acid is the one that cleans the bottle, remember when you open the bucket a lot of vapors will come out
 of the bucket, be Very Careful !!!!

  I then rinse the bottle with water, I use a brush or sand to clean whatever the acid don't clean out, it's
 amazing how clean the bottle can get, unfortunately it does not clean sick glass, hope this helps, thanks for asking...Aloha Earl


----------



## Gunsmoke47

> I have noticed that sic bottles (white) staining for lack of better word appears to come back after a while but not as bad as it was,trying a little stronger mixture.


 Please check last post on page 1. []


----------



## cyberdigger

I've used diluted hydroflouric outdoors and it etches glass..if you use it indoors, it will likely etch lungs as well... trust me on this.. if the bottle is so hideously sick that you can't stand to look at it, but it's a one-of-a-kind, only-one-made-from-that-mold singularity, give it an outdoor FCL bath and enjoy the cloudy haze until you either give it away or save up enough spondulix to have it tumbled.


----------



## GuntherHess

tumbling bottles is a pain in the butt. Believe me if there was an easier way to clean sick bottles, me and lots of other people would be doing it.


----------



## ms.gal

thank you surfaceone..such a gentleman..and thanks splante..just another of my many hobbies..


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  wolfowner
> 
> 
> i tried this method and it doesn't work


 I guess all those pic's of Earl's squeaky clean bottles are photoshopped....[8D]

 Welcome back as Wolfowner, I guess Wolfdog wasn't working for you officer...LOL


----------



## the ham man

I just use steel wool for stains. It doesn't get the sickness off but pretty much everything else. I guess because it's kind of like tumbling. I just think it's easier than using acid. Joey


----------



## splante

you are correct gunsmoke on my post#10 2 of the 4 bottles shown (not the coke) were sic....the other just a white stain cleaned everything like i said alge,rust,dirt, however on the other two bottles the sicness did come back


----------



## peejrey

Just bought a jug of Muriatic...
 Gonna use it on some of my dirt stained ones.
 Wish me luck. . . . . . . .


----------



## GuntherHess

be safe


----------



## GuntherHess

> I just use steel wool for stains.


 
 steel wool can probably help polish the glass some. Since the steel is less hard than glass it cant really cut the surface of the glass.
 In tumbling you use a compound like silicon carbide that is harder than glass to do cutting.
 You might try going to an auto store and getting very fine emory or carbide wet-sand paper and try that.


----------



## peejrey

> be safe


 Don't worry, I spray pesticides just a little less worse than this..
 Some thick clothing, chem. resistant gloves, plastic bucket in the middle of a field, goggles..
 I'll be a good boy, just going to run some tests..


----------



## splante

how were your results peejay?


----------

